# WebKit Browser programmieren?



## Sevi1604 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum Programmieren eines Browsers:

Wie kann ich einen Browser mit der Rendering Engine WebKit, in der Programmiersprache VisualBasic, Visual C# oder C++ Programmieren?

Ich hoffe mir kann da einer weiter helfen!

MfG

Sevi1604


----------



## Philipp9494 (14. Oktober 2007)

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dass man die Komponente "Microsoft Internet Control" verwendet, denn alleine wirst du kaum einen "eigenen" Browser programmieren können (spreche aus Erfahrung ^^).
Schau mal auf diese Seite

mfg

Philipp9494


----------



## Sevi1604 (15. Oktober 2007)

kannst du dass genauer formulieren? Ich seh auf der Seite nähmlich nur SourceCode, was soll ich dmai machen? Was is mit der WebKit Rendering Engine (die will ich einbinden)?

Danke trotzdem für den Tipp

MfG

Sevi1604


----------



## Elvan (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi Sevi1604

Also erstmal: "Wat isn nen WebKit?" Ich kenn nur "Kitt" aus Knight Rider und wusste gar nicht, das der auch im Web ist. Find ich aber cool. Nur wie kriegen wir ihn nur in deinen Browser eingefügt? Und ist der Souce Code von ihm echt Freeware?

Ich habe schon öfter den Webbrowser in Prgs. genutzt, auch das M-Inet-Control (welches dir aber eigendlich gar nicht weiter hilft). Die große Frage lauten also (wie fast immer...):
"Was willst Du denn genau machen?".
Mit dem Webbrowser kannst Du alle Html`s anzeigen lassen und mit dem Inet Control komunizierst Du direkt mit dem Server. Wenn du allerdings ein 3D-Objekt mit einem Freeware Tool "erschaffen" hast und nun dieses *.xx3D-Format in eine Html einbinden willst (per DragDrop natürlich und ohne das der Anwender Html Code sieht) sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## Sevi1604 (16. Oktober 2007)

WebKit ist eine Browser RenderingEngine, d.H. der muss ich nur noch eine Oberfläche verpassen, dann hab ich einen Browser! Aber wie mache ich das enbinden und die Oberfläche


----------



## caeser (27. Dezember 2007)

es gibt den Browser Swift; und zwar auch in der C#.NET Version. Im Installationsordner findest du die Datei WebKitBrowser.dll 

Darin ist ein Steuerelement enthalten, dass du ähnlich dem des IE verwenden kannst...

(das ganze gilt halt nur für die .NET Version...)


----------

